# trenbolone



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2012)

hello SI im studying trenbolone,I would like to hear about your experience with this amazing hormone.I want to know what dose your using or have used in the past.I especially want to know the test to tren ratio you all have used.Something I dont understand is everyone runs deca lower then test for the fear of deca dick.There really is no deca dick its more like 19 nor dick,tren being a 19 nor why do some or most run tren higher then test shouldnt doing this effect your wang?Go into detail lets get dirty I love learning about this shit..thank you B.B.


----------



## beasto (Jun 9, 2012)

I loooove Tren!!! I usually run it @ 600mg's a week comfortable. Have also ran it @ 800 before in the past; however I didn't like how fast the side were pronounced for me. So comfortable range for me is 600mgs. As far as for the ratio everyone is going to have their opinion and what they feel works for them. Test the water's and see what works for you bro!!! Some vets will chime in. Kane know's a lot about Tren.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 9, 2012)

BB from what I heard and talk to some vets some run their test lower to let the Tren do their job over the test. Like Beasto said everyone who has run Tren has a difrent point of view on their doses. Hopefully some of this great Tren fans we got here jump in here and let you know about their experiences. I`m just like you BB love to learn new shit about AAS everyday....


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 9, 2012)

Ya I like running my Tren higher then test. But for a first cycle run them even to see how it goes. I'd also recommend Tren ace.  The reason I say this is of you start having horrible sides it will only take a few days to get out of your system instead of a couple weeks.  I get very minimal sides from Tren. I'm lucky. Thing with Tren is your gains have to out weight the sides.  I mean that some guys can't run Tren because the sides are so bad.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2012)

keep it comin boyz!


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 9, 2012)

I ran Test 500 and tren e 400. Minimal sides, insomnia, occasional shortness of breath. The Juice was definitely worth the squeeze however. Never seen fat shed & muscle harden so quickly. I never experienced 19nor dick, I was told to run the tren a bit lower than the test & I did.


----------



## chicken wing (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm currently running 500 tren e and 300 test e. Love it!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 10, 2012)

I tested the Tren waters with my last cycle. I ran Bio-Tech's Tren-A at 100 mg eod and test-e at 250 mg taw. I love the food effeciency Tren gives you. Insomnia and night sweats were the worst side effects for me, but like somone else said, the gains were worth it. I am looking forward to cycle 5. I want run Tren again, but this time higher than the test.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 11, 2012)

well im going to be testing the waters my first time with tren soon myself,thanks for the thread guys


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ah bullseye you sure you wanna do that bro???


Currently I'm running prop 35 mg Ed ace 70mg Ed. I had trensomnia for awhile but it went away. Night sweats were bad for awhile too but they went away also. I was running ace at 50 mg Ed but had some issues with my heart from my past, dropped it for a week and got my shit dialed in and jumped back on. I upped the dose cuz, well, I wanted too lol. Only other side is crazy strength even with a cal and carb deficiency that I'm on now. I'm not gaining strength right now but it's stayed the same even with taking in hardly any carbs except for 1-2 days a week. Love tren. I think my next cycles gonna start this winter. Gonna be prop/test e/deca/dbol for 16-18 weeks (except the dbol of course) then drop the deca and run ace 75-100 mg Ed with mast p for 12-16 weeks with var thrown in too  goin big on this next one but I'll for sure have tren in every cycle from now on even if it's a little just to recomp


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2012)

good stuff bros


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 12, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Ah bullseye you sure you wanna do that bro???
> 
> 
> Currently I'm running prop 35 mg Ed ace 70mg Ed. I had trensomnia for awhile but it went away. Night sweats were bad for awhile too but they went away also. I was running ace at 50 mg Ed but had some issues with my heart from my past, dropped it for a week and got my shit dialed in and jumped back on. I upped the dose cuz, well, I wanted too lol. Only other side is crazy strength even with a cal and carb deficiency that I'm on now. I'm not gaining strength right now but it's stayed the same even with taking in hardly any carbs except for 1-2 days a week. Love tren. I think my next cycles gonna start this winter. Gonna be prop/test e/deca/dbol for 16-18 weeks (except the dbol of course) then drop the deca and run ace 75-100 mg Ed with mast p for 12-16 weeks with var thrown in too  goin big on this next one but I'll for sure have tren in every cycle from now on even if it's a little just to recomp



well i was thinking about it,i have an enlarged heart due to high BP,but i take meds for my bp and deca didnt bother my bp to bad,i was gonna try maybe 350mg/week of tren a and my test at 500mg/week and see what happens,i dont know brother


----------



## Jada (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Bullseye missed u bro!


----------



## Yaya (Jun 12, 2012)

i have cycled tren into 3 cycles in the past. Great gains, i loved the way it hardened me up.. The last time i did it however my agression and pure anger was out of control.. Now that i have a wife and baby i decided to drop it from current cycles, last time i used it was last year.. I controlled myself but had these vicious dreams and thoughts whenever i was provoked. I also experianced severe itching which i found wierd. This was all tren ace, who knows maybe i will give tren e a run someday.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jun 12, 2012)

tren actually scared the hell out of me!! i was only running around 300-400mg a week with 750mg a week of test. my heart was beating really fast all of the time and i couldnt do cardio worth a damn. i thought with all of the test in my system i would have any problems with my dick but I did. I couldnt get a full hard-on. it was like half hard half limp and it took my forever to finish. I loved the results however, the sides just werent for me!!


----------



## conan (Jun 12, 2012)

Last cycle I ran prop @ 150mg eod and tren a @ 100mg eod.  Personally I loved the stuff, and did not get much in the way of sides.  Only sides I saw were shedding hair from my head, yet growing some on my back.  Strength and vascularity went up big time!  Now that I know what to expect, I will probably run Tren E next time with a longer cycle.


----------



## Spear (Jun 12, 2012)

Personally nothing bad to say about it. Love the gains I get from it, the hardness, and how I drop fat. Vascularity is really good as well. I do experience some night sweats and some anger. Just tonight a guy rolled down his window (GF and I were walking out of a restaurant) and he yelled something. I didn't quite hear what he said, but my first thought was he was cat calling at my GF I looked at them (4 guys in the truck) and yelled "what did you say?"... "where is 7-11 at?" haha I felt bad, and not sure why my first thought was to kill these fuckers but I really wanted to.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 12, 2012)

Bullseye....stay away from Tren bro...not worth it for you.

Colt....what happened to kids? Your gonna run another cycle?


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 12, 2012)

I love Tren, hard for me to ever run a cycle without it.  i found that about 150mg EOD (525mg week)n is my sweet spot.  i run my test at 250-300wk and that works great for me!


----------



## Kane_Red_Machine (Jun 12, 2012)

a lot of good posts and experience...

it miss something isn't it?... you read this thread and it's like ou eat a t-bone with salt and pepper...

OK, trenbolone is a 19 nor hormone wich doesn't bring clearance at all with it... it's not the most importantinfo you need.

trenbolone is a hormone structuraly formed by a derivation of oestrone!! which mean than you can't have oestrogen effect with it, cause the androgen effect is more powerfull than testo itself.  all of you know it. right?

ok do you know than ther's no study of tren but only feedabcks from experienced peoples? in fact the parabolan was pulled out the pharma grade cause of some observation in a french clinical study which some years after was revelated as wrong.

the effect on kidney was a myth. the urine was colored because of the oxydation of metabolites of tren in human boddy but, not because of blood cells in urine.

so what we learn with the experience : 1) tren increase effect of other hormones
                                                     2) tren increase side effect of other hormones

you see where i'm going... do not run too much mg of other hormone with tren. or the multiple side effects will kick your *ass guys.

allthought, 1500mg of androgen is maximum than the hypophysis can metabolise per week. 

for what i've experienced 1000mg when on tren counting one oral hormone with.

don't forget than stanozolol is the only hormone than stop prolactin effect and also makes the level of progesterone to be below the "dangerous" level. 30mg/ed = 210 mg/week 

1000mg - 210mg = 790mg.

the reasonable dosage of tren-e ( for example for me) is 500mg/week 

790-500 = 290.

290mg of testosterone should be the good dosage per week in a test-tren cycle; ( with counting the stanolol for the side effect of progest...)

does it mean than more you run tren less you run testo?

not necesary, it mean than i don't believe after more than 20 cycle of tren than more than 500mg/per will bring something new... perhaps some anxiety... and nothing more.

all the tren i ran was trenbolone enanthate. so this answer concern firstly the trenbolone with this ester. the dosage of tren-a in a tren-test cyle could be higher for some people.


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for the input!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> well i was thinking about it,i have an enlarged heart due to high BP,but i take meds for my bp and deca didnt bother my bp to bad,i was gonna try maybe 350mg/week of tren a and my test at 500mg/week and see what happens,i dont know brother



Bro tren will make your heart go nuts. Deca and tren aren't even in the same category, even with both being 19 nor's. COMPLETELY different compounds in every way. Tren will fuck with your heart bro believe me. If you do try it monitor your shit ALOT and I wouldn't run it very long either.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 12, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Bullseye....stay away from Tren bro...not worth it for you.
> 
> Colt....what happened to kids? Your gonna run another cycle?



Just my planned next cycle bro. I'm going in soon to get my sperm count tested while on, gonna pct, then get it tested off. We'll see how big of a difference there is and I'll go from there. Me and my old lady just got the keys to our new house Sunday night and stayed there for the first time last night. Had a pretty in depth convo about having a kid so I knew where she stood. She says she isn't against having one, she's not 100% just because she's a fitness but too and how hard the last 2 were on here body but she's almost 31 and has had 2 kids and has a better body then 99% of women out there. Im gonna pct and go from there. If she's not up for having one within the next year and my sperm count isn't jacked up I'll run another cycle and get the boys tested again. If it is then I'm gonna wait to cycle again til after she gets pregnant.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2012)

excellent feed back im learning alot thank you all!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 13, 2012)

As far as the heart and shortness of breath. Is that just a faster heartbeat and lowered ability to do cardio?

Any input helpful, I have anxiety and stopped any stimulants (caffeine, ec, etc).


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 13, 2012)

good plan colt

and kane I still have a hard time believing that tren doesnt have any effects on the kidneys. I havnt seen any medical data to say that it does or it doesnt...but I do know guys who have ran tren uncontrollably who are now on dialysis...so at this point I believe that tren does have an effect on end organ damage based off my experience. But, if you can show me some medical data that it doesnt that could sway my opinion


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 13, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> As far as the heart and shortness of breath. Is that just a faster heartbeat and lowered ability to do cardio?
> 
> Any input helpful, I have anxiety and stopped any stimulants (caffeine, ec, etc).



If you have anxiety from caffiene then you proly dont want to run tren bro...it does have an effect to produce anxiety. Im not sure how it acts that way on the human body but it does


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been having a fucking love affair with tren for over a decade. We were separated for a time as the Feds had me as their guest for a number of years(related to our culture) but we resumed our affair the last year or so and its as hot as ever. I began using tren in the late 90's. I purchased a mortar and pestle and a jar of DMSO and allowed the tren a to be absorbed through my skin. Immediate gratification. Then I moved to converting the pellets to that beautiful golden nectar. I used a painters cap from home depot as my filter if i remember correctly? Whatman syringe filters as well. I converted synovex at the same time to make my own test P. Whacked them every other day. It was difficult to gauge the exact mg's as I'm sure some of the hormone was lost during conversion but I loved doing the process. I'd do most in my basement and then finish up in the kitchen baking in the oven.
At this moment I'm running 800mg/week of Tren E....125mg para/tren hex every 3rd day....1gram of EQ week and 800mg of Test 4.0(test blend)...winny 100mg/ed in tab form.. I'm pinning monday and thurs...I'm taking caber at .5mg every 3days. I'm dropping the para/hex as of the other day after much discussion. The caber is to keep prolactin at bay. Winny also blocks prloactin from binding...I'm all veiny...under my belly button arms have ropes running up and down. he only sides I"m having are cardio vascular related. Last night at the gym I was sweating and breathing very heavily...almost wheezing. It took me a very long time to catch my breath after my workout. I'm cool with that though. I fucking love this shit and would fight to the death to protect her. My only cardio is walking to the water fountain and back between sets.....awesome shit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I've been having a fucking love affair with tren for over a decade. We were separated for a time as the Feds had me as their guest for a number of years(related to our culture) but we resumed our affair the last year or so and its as hot as ever. I began using tren in the late 90's. I purchased a mortar and pestle and a jar of DMSO and allowed the tren a to be absorbed through my skin. Immediate gratification. Then I moved to converting the pellets to that beautiful golden nectar. I used a painters cap from home depot as my filter if i remember correctly? Whatman syringe filters as well. I converted synovex at the same time to make my own test P. Whacked them every other day. It was difficult to gauge the exact mg's as I'm sure some of the hormone was lost during conversion but I loved doing the process. I'd do most in my basement and then finish up in the kitchen baking in the oven.
> At this moment I'm running 800mg/week of Tren E....125mg para/tren hex every 3rd day....1gram of EQ week and 800mg of Test 4.0(test blend)...winny 100mg/ed in tab form.. I'm pinning monday and thurs...I'm taking caber at .5mg every 3days. I'm dropping the para/hex as of the other day after much discussion. The caber is to keep prolactin at bay. Winny also blocks prloactin from binding...I'm all veiny...under my belly button arms have ropes running up and down. he only sides I"m having are cardio vascular related. Last night at the gym I was sweating and breathing very heavily...almost wheezing. It took me a very long time to catch my breath after my workout. I'm cool with that though. I fucking love this shit and would fight to the death to protect her. My only cardio is walking to the water fountain and back between sets.....awesome shit.


lol that was cool I like that


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2012)

Kane_Red_Machine said:


> a lot of good posts and experience...
> 
> it miss something isn't it?... you read this thread and it's like ou eat a t-bone with salt and pepper...
> 
> ...



good stuff kane thanks


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply CS. I got some Tren A as well as a cycle of Tren E, so if I give it a go then I will definitely start off slow with the Ace and see how it goes.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

Lots a great info and experience here...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 15, 2012)

well i will take the advice of Cobra and Colt,i will stay away from it,i will get used to using deca/test and masteron for the rest of my cycles lol


----------

